# What are you thankful for, in 3 words?



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Happy turkey day to all! On this day when we are supposed to reflect on what we have, I wanted to pose the question to you all (regardless of where you live) what are you thankful for? The only "rule", limit your answer to 3 words!

For me:
Family
Friends
Health


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

As you said.

(There, three words. But exactly what I was thinking before I opened the thread!)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

God,
Family,
Country;
in that order and with good friends coming along as the next blessing on the list! Happy Thanksgiving to all or our membership and to Shaver, Balfour and all of our other friends in the U.K., LOL, you probably are better served being rid of we 'colonial cowboys'!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> God,
> Family,
> Country;
> in that order and with good friends coming along as the next blessing on the list! Happy Thanksgiving to all or our membership and to Shaver, Balfour and all of our other friends in the U.K., LOL, you probably are better served being rid of we 'colonial cowboys'!


And Happy Thanksgiving to you.

As someone once remarked in one of these threads, you've done rather well since we parted company ...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> God,
> Family,
> Country;
> in that order and with good friends coming along as the next blessing on the list! Happy Thanksgiving to all or our membership and to Shaver, Balfour and all of our other friends in the U.K., LOL, you probably are better served being rid of we 'colonial cowboys'!


Thank you Eagle. I hope that you and yours have a wonderful day.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Well today I remember JFK, assassinated 49 years ago today on my 2nd birthday! 

And three words: Family, Health, Sweden.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Got a job.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Too easy. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

TSWalker said:


> View attachment 5903
> 
> 
> Too easy. :icon_smile_big:


You agree with that Shaver? :devil:


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Shaver seems an intelligent fellow... light blue is fine for business attire, but certainly not for sportswear.

And I do love the Red Devil at the end of your post, sir.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

TSWalker said:


> Shaver seems an intelligent fellow... light blue is fine for business attire, but certainly not for sportswear.
> 
> And I do love the Red Devil at the end of your post, sir.


One of the most pleasurable five minute periods which I can presently recall was on the 13th May 2012. :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Sobriety
Family
Friends

Yes, in that order. Without sobriety, the other two do not exist. :icon_smile:


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Shaver said:


> One of the most pleasurable five minute periods which I can presently recall was on the 13th May 2012. :biggrin:


Not as sensible as I had thought. Congrats in advance on your Europa league victory.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

TSWalker said:


> Not as sensible as I had thought. Congrats in advance on your Europa league victory.


Actually it's worse than that! _*This*_ is my team:


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

^ never would have taken you for a Leeds fan, Shaver :biggrin2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

salgy said:


> ^ never would have taken you for a Leeds fan, Shaver :biggrin2:


That's me: the football hooligan (retired), gangsta rapping, iGent. :icon_smile_wink:

Seriously though, why not?


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Shaver said:


> That's me: the football hooligan (retired), gangsta rapping, iGent. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Seriously though, why not?


Why not, indeed. Bootboys clean up good.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

TSWalker said:


> Why not, indeed. Bootboys clean up good.


TS is this an admission? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Shaver said:


> That's me: the football hooligan (retired), gangsta rapping, iGent. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Seriously though, why not?


i don't know... one of the first chef's i worked for that really kicked my a$$ and made me who i was today was a sheffield wednesday fan... and he taught me everything i know about the premiership (which isn't much*)... leeds (and their fans) was always a team he used to talk down about & i guess it just stuck...

it didn't help your case when one of your fellow fans punched out sheffields goalie...

*i grew up summering at my grandparents house in madrid, so naturally i'm a real fan :biggrin2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

salgy said:


> i don't know... one of the first chef's i worked for that really kicked my a$$ and made me who i was today was a sheffield wednesday fan... and he taught me everything i know about the premiership (which isn't much*)... leeds (and their fans) was always a team he used to talk down about & i guess it just stuck...
> 
> it didn't help your case when one of your fellow fans punched out sheffields goalie...
> 
> *i grew up summering at my grandparents house in madrid, so naturally i'm a real fan :biggrin2:


LUFC are a team which the other fans, the press and the media love to hate. Leeds United is, more than any other English football team, a near mystical experience, a deeply entrenched mindset. There is a siege mentality inherent in the adulation of the Elland Road pitch. I do not say this _just_ because I am fan. There is something quite unusual about the team's fortune and which is inextricably linked with the City and the character of its residents. This book goes some way to contemplating an explanation of that preternatural relationship between players, people and place, extant throughout the team's history: https://www.anthonyclavane.com/promised-land/

It is a difficult thing to be a Leeds fan. Historically LUFC have generally fallen at the final hurdle, snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. Currently the club is being financially bled dry by a crooked owner who cannot publish the accounts.

It is a proud thing to be a Leeds fan. We recently languished in the third tier of English football for years and yet could attract more fans to a home game than many of the premiership clubs. We consistently take more away fans to other grounds than any team in any English league. Attendances at other clubs home matches are consistently significantly higher when Leeds are the visiting opponent ('you only come to see the Leeds' we taunt at them).

If you ever watch LUFC on T.V. you can never hear the other fans sing - only Leeds. "Glory, glory Leeds United".

*The idiot actually very lightly slapped the Sheffield goalie, who then proceeded to make an incredibly big deal out of it. Still there is no place in the game for any interference with the players. I watched it live on TV and was ashamed.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Historically LUFC have generally fallen at the final hurdle, snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.


that ^ is a hilarious line... bravo... take a bow :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Train on time


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

OK I'll say it...

Ask
Andy
Fora


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

^ Almost did that. :smile:


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

drlivingston said:


> Sobriety
> Family
> Friends
> 
> Yes, in that order. Without sobriety, the other two do not exist. :icon_smile:


Spoken like a man that can hold his liquor.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> There is a siege mentality inherent in the adulation of the Elland Road pitch. I do not say this _just_ because I am fan. There is something quite unusual about the team's fortune and which is inextricably linked with the City and the character of its residents....
> 
> ....It is a difficult thing to be a Leeds fan. Historically LUFC have generally fallen at the final hurdle, snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. Currently the club is being financially bled dry by a crooked owner who cannot publish the accounts.
> 
> It is a proud thing to be a Leeds fan. We recently languished in the third tier of English football for years and yet could attract more fans to a home game than many of the premiership clubs. We consistently take more away fans to other grounds than any team in any English league. Attendances at other clubs home matches are consistently significantly higher when Leeds are the visiting opponent ('you only come to see the Leeds' we taunt at them).


So basically, Leeds is the UK answer to the Chicago Cubs??


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> So basically, Leeds is the UK answer to the Chicago Cubs??


Sounds like it, except for this:



Shaver said:


> LUFC are a team which the other fans, the press and the media love to hate.


Other fans & the media love the cubbies... They're our lovable losers... There really isn't a team in the US (that i can think of) that is both unlucky & hated


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

1. My
2. Healthy
3. Daughter


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Family
2. Work
3. Morals


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

My
Lovely
Wife


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm thankful for having nice clothes to wear
a nice family
good friends to talk to.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Howard said:


> I'm thankful for having nice clothes to wear
> a nice family
> good friends to talk to.


that's more than 3 words Howard!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

dogs, humour, sailing.

I lead a simple life.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

salgy said:


> that's more than 3 words Howard!


Sorry salgy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

music, work, money.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Today?

Resident outside USA


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Today?
> 
> Resident outside USA


i'm beginning to wonder how much longer i can take living here myself... might have to move up to the great white north...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

salgy said:


> i'm beginning to wonder how much longer i can take living here myself... might have to move up to the great white north...


https://www.migrationsverket.se/info/start_en.html

https://www.sweden.se/ Click on the Work tab first.

You're more than welcome over here, we've got lots of empty space. There are more Americans in Sweden than Canadians, Britons and Irish combined.

Over 1500 migrated to Sweden from USA in 2011, about 1400 in 2010. It is expected to be almost 2000 this year.
Join the move next year!

The thing with Sweden is that for every 100,000 that move here about 120,000 leave roughly.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

I can't imagine it is that easy?!? 

I was born in Toronto, and have dual citizenship, I wonder if I should see what the process is for my wife & daughter to obtain citizenship is...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually, work migration to Sweden is very easy. If you are guaranteed a job, you WILL be granted a work and residence permit.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> https://www.migrationsverket.se/info/start_en.html
> 
> https://www.sweden.se/ Click on the Work tab first.
> 
> ...


As a ridiculous and irrelevant aside, I would point out that since the US has more than three times the population of Canada, the UK, and Ireland combined it would only stand to reason that there would then be more of the former's residents transplanted there than the latter.

As another aside, I think Sweden as well as other pleasant nations to live in may need to revise their 2012 immigration expectations from America upwards.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

blairrob said:


> As another aside, I think Sweden as well as other pleasant nations to live in may need to revise their 2012 immigration expectations from America upwards.


Just because I didn't vote for Obama doesn't mean I (and presumably others) are ready to pack it in and move to Sweden of all places!!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Just because I didn't vote for Obama doesn't mean I (and presumably others) are ready to pack it in and move to Sweden of all places!!


Yes, I am well aware of that, and thus have tidied up the guest room in preparation for your Nova Scotia house hunting trip. I may even get around to washing its bedsheets if you can hold off for a few days.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

blairrob said:


> As another aside, I think Sweden as well as other pleasant nations to live in may need to revise their 2012 immigration expectations from America upwards.


They already have. To date each year has seen an increase on the previous year of a couple of hundred. The forecast for 2013 however is an increase of around 400-500. So they do have their finger on the pulse as regards US migration.



blairrob said:


> As a ridiculous and irrelevant aside, I would point out that since the US has more than three times the population of Canada, the UK, and Ireland combined it would only stand to reason that there would then be more of the former's residents transplanted there than the latter.


That's true but only when looking at the total number of Americans in Sweden. Because while almost 1400 USCs migrated to Sweden in 2010, closer to 1500 migrated here from the UK.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

blairrob said:


> Yes, I am well aware of that, and thus have tidied up the guest room in preparation for your Nova Scotia house hunting trip.


I may take you up on that offer, when I finally get round to visiting New Scotland.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

life liberty and happiness.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> That's true but only when looking at the total number of Americans in Sweden. Because while almost 1400 USCs migrated to Sweden in 2010, closer to 1500 migrated here from the UK.


I heard they imported more old Amnerican cars than that!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Not anymore, from the 30s to the 70s yea. But since the 80s, the majority of imports are from Germany then Japan.

At a guess from my own observations I'd say about 30-40% of the cars on the roads in Sweden are from Germany.


----------

